# Aspire X-Cruiser??



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

In the near future I plan to build a computer and I'm picking out parts now, I was looking for people's opinion on this case, it would be greatly appreciated if you tell me all of the pros&cons. Be honest!


PS- 
That doesn't look red to me? looks so much cooler orange.

http://www.xoxide.com/aspire-x-cruiser-case-red.html


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

From what I can tell I see good and bad things...

Good: Rolled edges!!

Bad: Small holes in grates, consider using the Dremel on 'em. HDD bays are front to back.

I'd get one if it came in black.


----------



## Feehan11 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ohh but it does :exclaim:


----------



## manofsorrow (Feb 5, 2006)

One thing you may want to watch, my aspire case seems quite flimsy and some things don't quite line up as well as they should. But it all works quite nicely in the long run.


----------



## timk9 (Feb 22, 2006)

Well the X-Cruiser seems pretty similar to my X-Navigator and I'm quite impressed with it. The rolled edges help to keep me from bleeding on my precious gadgets. The aluminum seems really sturdy to me though I've heard complaints about it. And sure the front-to-back hard drive cages are a pain in the *** but I like that they are 3 removable cages. And they are very handy for mounting things other than hard drives. The case is a couple inches taller than other mid-towers, plenty of room for wiring and airflow. It comes with a 500W PSU that seems to perform wonderfully for a generic (or is it?), and the wires are already sleeved. Also, not many cases come with so many fans! The fan setup from the factory caught me by surprise and I haven't seen anyone else do it but it seems to work - intake in front, intake in BACK, and exhaust out the top, side, and PSU - interesting but make sure the back intake does not recycle hot air from the PSU.

I like everything about the case except for two things. The front panel wiring does not use the standard layout for the 1394 port- I had to use a multimeter to determine which pins are which. There is no documentation coming with the case or available online which shows the wire assignments. (Maybe the X-Cruiser improved on this?) It would also be nice to have a removable motherboard tray and a toggle switch for the front LEDs, they are very bright at night.

Tim


----------

